# Any Fix for bluetooth audio quality.



## mrempp (Jan 16, 2013)

android bug 39632.

Any fix for this or can someone create a flashable zip that reverts the bluetooth framework back to pre android 4.2

Since andoid 4.2 the quality of streaming bluthooth audio is almost unusable. i have probably been on 6 different roms and they all suffer.

Anybody else notice this, and is there a way to fix it without flashing an old rom?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

It's going to be fixed in 4.2.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrempp (Jan 16, 2013)

hopefully. Its not fixed is the 4.2.2 leak going around right now.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

mrempp said:


> hopefully. Its not fixed is the 4.2.2 leak going around right now.


Perhaps because it's not actually 4.2.2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mrempp said:


> hopefully. Its not fixed is the 4.2.2 leak going around right now.


*waves hand in front of face*

These are not the 4.2.2 leaks you are looking for...


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

mrempp said:


> android bug 39632.
> 
> Any fix for this or can someone create a flashable zip that reverts the bluetooth framework back to pre android 4.2
> 
> ...


I stream audio on Jelly Belly 12.0 (and 11.2) to my car's Pioneer head unit without any problems. What kind of issues are you having?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

YES. Oh my god it drives me nuts. The high end is completely ruined in 4.2. Some songs are ok, and have a scratchy or static sound that i just can't stand. The problem is, not many people seem to have it. I tried different roms and kernels and havent fixed it. It also doesn't seem that is fixed in 4.2. They fixed the stuttering on the N7, which i personally have not had. It sucks for sure, and i've pretty much got used to not using BT anymore. It's a shame really.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

busterbrown77 said:


> YES. Oh my god it drives me nuts. The high end is completely ruined in 4.2. Some songs are ok, and have a scratchy or static sound that i just can't stand. The problem is, not many people seem to have it. I tried different roms and kernels and havent fixed it. It also doesn't seem that is fixed in 4.2. They fixed the stuttering on the N7, which i personally have not had. It sucks for sure, and i've pretty much got used to not using BT anymore. It's a shame really.


I don't have that problem thankfully. I feel for you. That would drive me crazy too, as BT audio just HAS to work!


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think some of you have end points that don't have all the codecs the GNex supports. My Blackberry audio gateway also has no issues.

Edit: to further clarify, your GNex and end point probably only have a lower quality codec in common so that is what they end up using. The bluetooth audio receiver I got from monoprice forever ago was similarly awful.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluetooth audio quality is great for me. Headunit is a DEH-P8400BH.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm actually having better results with the Bluetooth in 4.2. No problems streaming to my JVC head unit. I was having occasional drop outs when 4.2 was first released, but it's great on CM10.1 now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

milan616 said:


> I think some of you have end points that don't have all the codecs the GNex supports. My Blackberry audio gateway also has no issues.
> 
> Edit: to further clarify, your GNex and end point probably only have a lower quality codec in common so that is what they end up using. The bluetooth audio receiver I got from monoprice forever ago was similarly awful.


The "end point" you refer to, that's the receiver, right? So an older receiver (or cheaper quality) would have lower quality codecs?


----------



## mrempp (Jan 16, 2013)

just for more information. this problem has been on all 4.2 roms i have tried to date. I traded in my 2012 vehicle for a 2013 and have the same exact issues. after i started this thread yesterday i switched back to jelly belly 9.4(the last 4.1 jelly belly),went out to my car, and the sound was perfect again. My wife or friends never noticed it, so maybe it just bothers some people more than others. I am just sticking to 4.1 roms until it is fixed in AOSP.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought about it being the reciever, but it worked fine for months on 4.1, and i noticed it instantly on 4.2. Not sure what causes it.


----------



## millab (Jan 10, 2013)

i have the same problem, crackling in the high end. At first I was thinking I was just listening to some low quality MP3s, but then started to notice the noise where it was previously ok. 
I have since reverted to a 4.1 rom and it is perfect!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a problem with Android 4.2.1. Google is supposed to be fixing it in the next release. Until then just sit tight.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is 4.2.2 gonna be released to our phone? Or just the new Nexus devices?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing here with this update for the bluetooth http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...g-4-2-1_r1-2-here-is-the-developer-changelog/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Is 4.2.2 gonna be released to our phone? Or just the new Nexus devices?


When the next release is out, developers will build it for the VZW GNex. Officially, the VZW GNex is on 4.1.2 still. The only reason you may be on 4.2.1 is because of developers. As long as the GNex's hardware CAN run the latest AOSP software, there will always be a developer to make it work. I've even heard of someone putting Jelly Bean on the original Droid. It did run like crap due to outdated hardware, but the support is still there.

Blame Verizon for screwing up the easiest update ever.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotcha, that is good I guess. I am just waiting for the GS4 or something to come out...I have an upgrade in 10 days but don't want to use it unless its for an awesome phone. I would get the Note 2, but seems like it is a bit late to get that now. Sorry to be off topic...


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Why would it be a bit late to get the Note 2?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

trparky said:


> Why would it be a bit late to get the Note 2?


Because it has been out for a few months, might as well wait for the Note 3 or GS4 at this point


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've got four months until my contract is up with Verizon so I'm going to wait to get a new phone and a new carrier. So I'm probably going to get a Galaxy S IV myself. The Note looks like a nice phone but I personally think that it's way too big. I've seen one in person and I can't figure out how people can fit a Note 2 into a jeans pocket and comfortably walk around.

I just wish that more information regarding the Galaxy S IV would come out. When will it be released? What specs? Will it even run Android?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

trparky said:


> I've got four months until my contract is up with Verizon so I'm going to wait to get a new phone and a new carrier. So I'm probably going to get a Galaxy S IV myself. The Note looks like a nice phone but I personally think that it's way too big. I've seen one in person and I can't figure out how people can fit a Note 2 into a jeans pocket and comfortably walk around.
> 
> I just wish that more information regarding the Galaxy S IV would come out. When will it be released? What specs? Will it even run Android?


Unless you wear skinny jeans you would be shocked at how you don't really notice the size of the Note in your pocket. I compared my Nexus in my pocket to the Note and surprisingly you don't notice much of a difference at all.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

How is it when you put a case on the Note 2?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

trparky said:


> How is it when you put a case on the Note 2?


Hmmm...couldn't tell you on that one. Although I know there is a pretty cool case that has the screen protector that flips over, just like that one that the iPad has. I assume if you got a lower profile case it would be fine, an Otterbox might be noticeable...I am not sure


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I normally go for Incipio cases, for example... the Hard Shell Case with Silicone Core. I have one similar to that on my Galaxy Nexus and it really saved my bacon! My phone fell onto hard concrete when I meant to put it into my jeans pocket and I missed the pocket. That was a good 3 foot drop. No cracked screen, the corner of the case was gouged badly, but the phone survived unscathed.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I got an Incipio on my Nexus right now. I bet an Incipio on the Note 2 wouldn't be bad at all. In my opinion, you might as well go with the biggest screen size possible without being too much of a hassle to put it in your pocket. In my opinion the Note 2 does that quite well.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Any news on a Note 3?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes and no...a lot of speculation is going around that the Note 3 will be released before summer. The Note 2 is being sold at half price at a lot of retailers. I think you can get on on Amazon for like 200 bucks. So...I would say it will be released definitely sometime this year. I guess the bad thing is that its rumored to have a 6.3" screen...may be more of a tablet than a phone, so maybe the Note 2 is the way to go, that may be way too big. The S4 may be the way to go


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking as well. I'm looking forward to the Galaxy S IV myself as a replacement for the Galaxy Nexus.

With all of the hype of the Galaxy S IV being thrown about on the Internet, Samsung better make it one hell of a smash hit; anything less will be a failure. The Galaxy S III was hailed as one of the best Android phones *ever* made. Technology commentator David Pogue declared the phone "the crème de la Android", lauding its display size, design, and customizability.

And now, with the Galaxy S IV looming in the near future. One has to ask what Samsung has up its sleeves to best the Galaxy S III. What can Samsung do to top what many people believe is one of the best Android phones in the world? One can only hope that the Galaxy S III isn't a One-Hit Wonder.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I agree...I honestly should have paid an extra 50 bucks to pick up a new Galaxy S3 on craigslist. I paid 300 for this Nexus about a month ago and could have picked up a new S3 for about 350. It is a bad ass phone. If the S4 has an eight core, octocore, whatever you call it processor that would be bad ass. And a 1080p screen with a 13MP camera...that is gonna be a hell of a phone. Hell it wasn't a few years ago that having a quad core in your computer was crazy


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure why this thread is going from BT issues to discussing GS4 and Note 3 phones. Keep it on topic.

Anyways... I haven't had any BT issues since the Droid 2 days. Only issue I've ever had was file transfer from one phone to another phone. Again... That was Droid 2 phones. As for Nexus... I've yet to see any problems.

You guys say its a Google problem but that makes no sense if others have no BT issues and some of you do.

Could it be the receiver issues? Possibly. I've seen mechanical interference involving ground wires not being secured. Humming sounds going from low to high pitch as you speed up... Again mechanical interference.

I've seen mods and apps cause BT issues. There's a lot of possibilities. Some of you should start from scratch with a completely clean phone and clean stock image and work your way up to see what could change the BT issues from good to bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Not sure why this thread is going from BT issues to discussing GS4 and Note 3 phones. Keep it on topic.
> 
> Anyways... I haven't had any BT issues since the Droid 2 days. Only issue I've ever had was file transfer from one phone to another phone. Again... That was Droid 2 phones. As for Nexus... I've yet to see any problems.
> 
> ...


It is a Google issue: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/smartphones/1297174/google-confirms-android-4-2-bluetooth-streaming-flaw


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

mrempp said:


> android bug 39632.
> 
> Any fix for this or can someone create a flashable zip that reverts the bluetooth framework back to pre android 4.2
> 
> ...


I built this patch several months ago, it has worked on all 4.1.2 ROMs and SOME 4.2.1 ROMs. It contains a tweaked audio.conf and the legacy Bluetooth libraries. Be warned that Kernel modules greatly effect the functionality of this patch. No guarantee this will work. Give it a shot: http://db.tt/FxcSa93x

Edit: you could also try just tweaking your audio.conf to see if that improves quality/performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> It is a Google issue: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/smartphones/1297174/google-confirms-android-4-2-bluetooth-streaming-flaw


I'm aware of the report already but it still makes no sense how some are affected and others aren't... and that includes the fact most of us have flashed the same ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> I'm aware of the report already but it still makes no sense how some are affected and others aren't... and that includes the fact most of us have flashed the same ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Everybody isn't connecting to the same Bluetooth device

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As already said above, bluetooth devices are not created equally 

Different bluetooth devices implement different bluetooth versions of the bluetooth communication specification (1,0a, 1.0b, 1.1, 1.2, 2, 3 and 4) and there's also different classifications (3 I think) for transmission. Each can also vary their profiles for synchronizing devices (the pin bs and what not is what the user sees for that).

Never developed anything using the bluetooth protocol, so I don't consider myself any sort of expert on it and what I know of it is mostly from reading and not first hand experience. I do know bluetooth development is a kind of a mess compared to other methods of transmission like wifi (at least for making devices initially talk to each other, after that, it's not so bad).


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

The other thing I'd like to point out for many of the people claiming to 'not have any problems', is that it's also going to be subjective based on the individuals hearing capabilities. I'd told a few friends about the issue and they've claimed they're not having the issue, yet when you do a playback it's clearly there.. they're just not hearing it.

Someone on another site did a spectra graph analysis a few months back of BT vs line-out, and while many people couldn't 'hear' the difference.. the people who DID hear it, actually heard the issue where the spectra graph indicated it.

Also might want to point out, depending on the hardware, some BT Enabled devices apply low-pass and high-pass filters on their sound production... (Pioneer head units, I know for a fact do this... would occasionally run into issues getting muddied sound when we'd tie in several subs with low-pass during competitions a few years back... would have to do a straight out instead of pre-processing on the HU)

So, please don't be so quick as to claim there's nothing wrong, just because you don't hear it


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Bluetooth was fixed in the current AOKP builds,


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadowlore said:


> The other thing I'd like to point out for many of the people claiming to 'not have any problems', is that it's also going to be subjective based on the individuals hearing capabilities. I'd told a few friends about the issue and they've claimed they're not having the issue, yet when you do a playback it's clearly there.. they're just not hearing it.
> 
> Someone on another site did a spectra graph analysis a few months back of BT vs line-out, and while many people couldn't 'hear' the difference.. the people who DID hear it, actually heard the issue where the spectra graph indicated it.
> 
> ...


 Have to agree. Most people don't complain about the mixing of albums either. Many albums are mixed like crap and if you look at a spectogram you can see the clipping all over the place. Most people don't care or even notice it. In the case with 4.2.x it seems that the clipping is pretty bad on the higher frequencies. I find it strange that the people who notice it, notice it on all their bluetooth devices. I have a jvc head unit, a Ford Sync, a Logitech Receiver and a Vaas Headset. I have a Nexus 7 and a GNex. It does it on every one of those devices combinations on 4.2.x. It does it on none with 4.1.2. While to some this problem is obvious, I can see were others might not notice it. My wife said I was crazy, until I found a specific cymbal crash to accentuated the problem.


----------



## mrempp (Jan 16, 2013)

My wife just thinks i'm nuts and am hearing things. I have just been using line out until a fix is out. i might need to check out the latest build of aokp to see if its fixed.


----------



## ChrisK15 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is really aggravating, especially since I drive for over an hour every day. I hate having to use a 3.5mm cable, and would think my head unit would sound better decoding a digital stream than the Galaxy Nexus does through the headphone jack. Plus it's so convenient. I would love a fix for this, or even a working Bluetooth stack replacement from 4.1 or something.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ChrisK15 said:


> This is really aggravating, especially since I drive for over an hour every day. I hate having to use a 3.5mm cable, and would think my head unit would sound better decoding a digital stream than the Galaxy Nexus does through the headphone jack. Plus it's so convenient. I would love a fix for this, or even a working Bluetooth stack replacement from 4.1 or something.


4.2.2 was just released to AOSP the other day.
Wait.


----------



## Nideda24 (Dec 14, 2011)

Running baldwinguy77's 4.2.2 ROM and bluetooth quality isn't any different than it was on AOKP 4.2.1. The lows sound fine, but the highs are still distorted.

I wanted to make sure it wasn't my car, so i connected with my work phone (iPhone 5) and the sound is crystal clear across the board. It's a shame that Google can't get this sorted out.


----------



## ChrisK15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> 4.2.2 was just released to AOSP the other day.
> Wait.


I installed JDX for the Galaxy Nexus, which is based on 4.2.2 AOSP, and it still sounds just as bad as before


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

This problem must effect every 4.2+ device out there. I am surprised more people aren't complaining. Everyone who does notice this or even if you don't (it is there, you just aren't hearing it) please report to Google. There is an open issue here: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39632

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrempp (Jan 16, 2013)

Like the others have said all 4.2.2 roms i have tried have been just as bad, but if i switch back to a 4.1 rom it works perfectly.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

mrempp said:


> Like the others have said all 4.2.2 roms i have tried have been just as bad, but if i switch back to a 4.1 rom it works perfectly.


This is unfortunate.

I'm building out an AOKP 4.2.2 build at home just to remedy this issue.
Apparently that won't help.

I have some suspicion that y'all are trying hack-job 4.2.2 ROMs?
Ones built by cramming the changes into a .zip and not built from source?
I'm hoping that's the case anyway.


----------



## ChrisK15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This is unfortunate.
> 
> I'm building out an AOKP 4.2.2 build at home just to remedy this issue.
> Apparently that won't help.
> ...


There have been a ton of complaints about 4.2.2 being just as bad, and since 4.2.2 is officially available for GSM Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 7/10, I assume at least some of the complaints are coming from people with those.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ChrisK15 said:


> There have been a ton of complaints about 4.2.2 being just as bad, and since 4.2.2 is officially available for GSM Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 7/10, I assume at least some of the complaints are coming from people with those.


Just got home...and this appears to be correct.
Flashed a source-built 4.2.2 rom and no-go on better audio.
Major bummer.

I bought $180 bluetooth headphones with the expectation of this being fixed in a few weeks (this was ~a month ago).
Flashed 4.1 to make sure they sounded good naturally...and have been waiting this update out.

Major bummer.


----------



## JAGDrummer (Feb 2, 2012)

But what about AVRCP?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

on 4.2.2 still waiting..


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

on a0kp--fitsnugly build--and my blue tooth range to my jabra clipper and to my moto stereo bt head phones is horrible. as others have said, it is like two feet. is anyone finding a solution for this.? i also noticed this on ak47 build too.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

kochoid said:


> on a0kp--fitsnugly build--and my blue tooth range to my jabra clipper and to my moto stereo bt head phones is horrible. as others have said, it is like two feet. is anyone finding a solution for this.? i also noticed this on ak47 build too.


That is strange. Haven't noticed any range problem on 4.2. Sound quality (distortion in high end sounds) is an issue in every 4.2+ device. Unfortunately, not enough people even notice it. So, I am not sure how much of a priority it is for Google.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

No problems here on latest roms. Bluetooth is great. I drive truck and stream all the time. I get 60+ feet before the signal starts to get weak. Much better than the old gingerbread builds on the droid 2. I can't say much for car audio but my blue parrot BT headset has always done a great job. Thanks to the great devs here for awesome roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> No problems here on latest roms. Bluetooth is great. I drive truck and stream all the time. I get 60+ feet before the signal starts to get weak. Much better than the old gingerbread builds on the droid 2. I can't say much for car audio but my blue parrot BT headset has always done a great job. Thanks to the great devs here for awesome roms.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am not sure of the headset quality. But I would bet everything I own that if you are on 4.2 then there is clipping in the high frequencies. You might not notice it, but it is there. Listen to some cymbal heavy music and you should notice. It is actually from the new bluetooth stack.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like there is a fix for this making the rounds. I see it in the AOKP open commits.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nachomagic (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi

I'm just discover android and AOKP so fisrt of all Thanks for your work

I love my bluetooth car avrcp but as far a in can see aokp don't support avrcp 1.3 (bluettoth tag info)

Will you add it?

thank in advance


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe this will help? Link: a2dp: Set the default A2DP bitrate to high quality

Added to CM10.1 on 3/5/13


----------



## bclaff (Feb 7, 2012)

It seems that audio.conf file is missing in Android 4.2.2. Has anyone found it in 4.2.2?


----------

